# Narutoverse vs 1 trillion Ents (LotR)



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 25, 2011)

Can Narutoverse survive this barrage of trees?
Edo is banned and the battle takes place in a forest,if they leave the forest it's BFR.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 25, 2011)

Kyuubi's Bijuu bomb would turn the trees into ashes, I'm afraid.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 25, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Kyuubi's Bijuu bomb would turn the trees into ashes, I'm afraid.



But one trillion tree's?


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 25, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Kyuubi's Bijuu bomb would turn the trees into ashes, I'm afraid.



Do you know the power of trees in the Narutoverse?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm not joking though. A forest is nothing compared to a casual mountain busting Bijuu ball.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 25, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> Do you know the power of trees in the Narutoverse?



Tree's dogpile Narutoverse becomes helpless.


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 25, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Tree's dogpile Narutoverse becomes helpless.



Brings a new meaning to the term Tree hugging.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 25, 2011)

Different Uiverses has different rules for different trees. Only Narutoverse Trees are powerful. Other tree's not so much.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Oct 25, 2011)

1 trillion? What will greenpeace say?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 25, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Different Uiverses has different rules for different trees. Only Narutoverse Trees are powerful. Other tree's not so much.



I'll add a single tree from Nippon ichi if you don't think this is fair for the tree side


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 25, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Different Uiverses has different rules for different trees. Only Narutoverse Trees are powerful. Other tree's not so much.



Treebeard turns the Narutoverse trees into Ents.


----------



## Morning Wood (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Darth Xanatos (Oct 25, 2011)

Amaterasu will be bad for the trees as well. so many ents at the same place..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 25, 2011)

Lichtkrieger said:


> Amaterasu will be bad for the trees as well. so many ents at the same place..



But wouldn't that just make it worse for Naruto-verse as they can't leave said forest?


----------



## Morning Wood (Oct 25, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> But wouldn't that just make it worse for Naruto-verse as they can't leave said forest?



Said amaterasu users have control over the flames.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 25, 2011)

I see Narutoverse taking this


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 25, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> Said amaterasu users have control over the flames.



What use is it when the trees are charging towards you and are burning at the speed of slow?


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 25, 2011)

Ninja's can't touch you if your on fire.


----------



## Swird (Oct 25, 2011)

Does this include Entwives, if so the Ents could just reproduce. It take some time to kill one million Ents.


----------



## Riddler (Oct 25, 2011)

Some facts about trees:

Trees >>>>> Sarutobi

Link removed

Trees >>>>> Deidara's Ultimate Art:

Link removed

Trees >>>>> Kyuubi and Madara

Link removed


----------



## Morning Wood (Oct 25, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What use is it when the trees are charging towards you and are burning at the speed of slow?



I seem to remember said slow burning through a fire proof toad stomach, and showing destructive capabilities of sasuke katonh charac at the least.  So pretty sure wood can't tank that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 25, 2011)

Swird said:


> Does this include Entwives, if so the Ents could just reproduce. It take some time to kill one million Ents.



Yep,entwives as well


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Oct 25, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> Ninja's can't touch you if your on fire.



Knife eye attack?


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 25, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Knife eye attack?



Oh, you.


----------



## I3igAl (Oct 25, 2011)

Shure this thread is meant a s a joke, but one trillion ents able to tear through magical stone should be enough here.


----------



## kokodeshide (Oct 25, 2011)

Kisame makes a lake. Ninja stand on the lake and laugh at the trees under them. In all seriousness boss summons and Bijuu rape hard. Temari starts clearing shit up too. Mountain sandwiches Errwhere. Ect. To many ways to keep killing. Narutoverse wins after like 2 months.


----------



## I3igAl (Oct 25, 2011)

kokodeshide said:


> Kisame makes a lake. Ninja stand on the lake and laugh at the trees under them. In all seriousness boss summons and Bijuu rape hard. Temari starts clearing shit up too. Mountain sandwiches Errwhere. Ect. To many ways to keep killing. Narutoverse wins after like 2 months.



But one trillion is just a fucking lot. It is too far above anything we can imagine. Mountainbusting is big but will it be enough?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 25, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> I'm not joking though. A forest is nothing compared to a casual mountain busting Bijuu ball.



go back and learn what a trillion is


----------



## Morning Wood (Oct 25, 2011)

Does a trillion really matter? They set the whole forest on fire with ammy and surround themselves with rock. Then they sit around telling eachother campfire stories and have sing alongs.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 25, 2011)

so when they get bumrushed by trees, those trees have fire that can kill them on it

good move?


----------



## eaebiakuya (Oct 25, 2011)

I think even Johnny Storm and many guys with fire power have no chance against 1 trillion. They just dont have Stamina to win.

A montain bust attack kill how many ? 500? 1000? This is nothing. 

Maybe with some strategy they can win in some months. But in a straight fight 1 trillion Ents could beat even the OP verse.


----------



## Morning Wood (Oct 25, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> so when they get bumrushed by trees, those trees have fire that can kill them on it
> 
> good move?



Hence them using some of their famous rock no jutsu to cut the trees off.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

This is an entire planet of ninja (at least 100,000 of them) who can make magical fire at will, fight at near-sonic to hypersonic speeds, alter the landscape to enormous degrees, and control giant immortal monsters made of chakra capable of leveling cities.


Of course the trees win.


----------



## EnigmaJ (Oct 25, 2011)

Assuming there's one ent for every 10 x 10 meter area, one trillion ents would cover more than two-thirds of the earth's land surface area. 

This would take awhile...


----------



## Morning Wood (Oct 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This is an entire planet of ninja (at least 100,000 of them) who can make magical fire at will, fight at near-sonic to hypersonic speeds, alter the landscape to enormous degrees, and control giant immortal monsters made of chakra capable of leveling cities.
> 
> 
> Of course the trees* lose*.



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 25, 2011)

considering the damage just a dozen or so pissed off Ents did..claiming the naruto universe stands a chance  against a trillion is an act of pure lunacy


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2011)

They would over run the world.

The sheer difference in numbers is ridiculous but to think the Narutoverse wins is pure idiocy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 25, 2011)

EnigmaJ said:


> Assuming there's one ent for every 10 x 10 meter area, one trillion ents would cover more than two-thirds of the earth's land surface area.
> 
> This would take awhile...



Sure they would reproduce faster than they would kill them.
Meanwhile Narutoverse would be starving to death at this point.
They are not winning 
Also lol a trillion and people think Naruto can win.


----------



## Morning Wood (Oct 25, 2011)

That would be true if it weren't for the fact that one member of said verse had the resources to find a billion bombs. Then there is the fact two of the have fires that can't be put out. Anything said fire touches catches fire. Then with a trillion of them they are tightly packed. Never heard of anything reproducing while on fire.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 25, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> That would be true if it weren't for the fact that one member of said verse had the resources to find a billion bombs. Then there is the fact two of the have fires that can't be put out. Anything said fire touches catches fire. Then with a trillion of them they are tightly packed. Never heard of anything reproducing while on fire.



Sure Narutoverse would die as well with said fire and Narutoverse doesn't have prep for 1 billion bombs that are not proven to be effective on trees.


----------



## Morning Wood (Oct 25, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sure Narutoverse would die as well with said fire and Narutoverse doesn't have prep for 1 billion bombs that are not proven to be effective on trees.



But fire has and bombs produce fire do they not. Prep is not needed considering said bombs exist within said verse. Worse case scenario the planet is consumed in fire and every ninja dies of  asphyxiation. Still leaves Hidan as last man standing.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Oct 25, 2011)

Only problem I see here are Bijuu, do the Ents have anything that can hurt them?  If so, they win.  The ninja war consists of 80,000 Shinobi right?

1 Shinobi to 12,500,000 Ents  

Seriously, I doubt the Naruto-verse has enough firepower to kill off that many.  They'd tire out before they'd win, and the remaining Ents just literally roflstomp over them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 25, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> But fire has and bombs produce fire do they not. Prep is not needed considering said bombs exist within said verse. Worse case scenario the planet is consumed in fire and every ninja dies of  asphyxiation. Still leaves Hidan as last man standing.



The paper tags are not setting anything on fire.
Narutoverse would die of lack of nutrition one of the most terrible deaths one can have. See Narutoverse dies.


----------



## Morning Wood (Oct 25, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The paper tags are not setting anything on fire.
> Narutoverse would die of lack of nutrition one of the most terrible deaths one can have. See Narutoverse dies.



Doesn't matter even with orwithout the paper tags the have unlimited fire with those two fagg...I mean brothers. Hidan doesn't eat so he is last man standing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 25, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> Doesn't matter even with orwithout the paper tags the have unlimited fire with those two fagg...I mean brothers. Hidan doesn't eat so he is last man standing.


Using it that much would kill them.
And Hidan can die from lack of nutrition supposedly.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2011)

I know you enjoy wanking Naruto, but have some restraint man.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 25, 2011)

Isn't there a guy that can control trees/wood in Naruto or something? IDK if that matters.


----------



## Zombehs (Oct 25, 2011)

So.... what are Ents going to do against Kyuubi? He's a being made of chakra, he doesn't eat, doesn't sleep (or hasn't shown), just kills. Even if he did sleep what are the ents going to do against him? He could just go on a leisurely stroll for a few years/decades and crush all of the ents to death.


----------



## Light (Oct 25, 2011)

How durable are these Ents


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 25, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> So.... what are Ents going to do against Kyuubi? He's a being made of chakra, he doesn't eat, doesn't sleep (or hasn't shown), just kills.


You can't be talking about the fox right?
He has eaten people before.


Drayden said:


> How durable are these Ents


Super tree durability.


----------



## Light (Oct 25, 2011)

And how durable is super tree durable?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 25, 2011)

Drayden said:


> And how durable is super tree durable?



More durable than Naruto trees


----------



## Morning Wood (Oct 25, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I know you enjoy wanking Naruto, but have some restraint man.



 I don't wank anything ever. I just voice my opinion. You want a serious answer. They have multiple ways of protecting themselves from the trees even attacking. Mainly barriers, ability to create cliffs, and etc. You know the usual bs. Not only that creating fire is like lighting a lighter to alot of them. Not to mention what the hell a tree going to do to a bijuu.  In the end this match will be stalemate or the ninja die of old age from being unable to kill them all.


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Using it that much would kill them.
> And Hidan can die from lack of nutrition supposedly.



They really don't have to use it that much at all. The opposition is trees. Meaning the fire would just keep spreading on its own.

Hidan can die news to me.


----------



## Light (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok......so they get hit with multiple bijuu bombs then?


----------



## Zombehs (Oct 25, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You can't be talking about the fox right?
> He has eaten people before.



To replenish chakra or stamina or for the lulz?? Don't recall.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> I don't wank anything ever. I just voice my opinion. You want a serious answer. They have multiple ways of protecting themselves from the trees even attacking. Mainly barriers, ability to create cliffs, and etc. You know the usual bs. Not only that creating fire is like lighting a lighter to alot of them. Not to mention what the hell a tree going to do to a bijuu.  In the end this match will be stalemate or the ninja die of old age from being unable to kill them all.


Do you comprehend how many people a trillion is? The Naruto ninja's will run out of juice long before they kill them all.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 25, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> I don't wank anything ever. I just voice my opinion. You want a serious answer. They have multiple ways of protecting themselves from the trees even attacking. Mainly barriers, ability to create cliffs, and etc. You know the usual bs. Not only that creating fire is like lighting a lighter to alot of them. Not to mention what the hell a tree going to do to a bijuu.  In the end this match will be stalemate or the ninja die of old age from being unable to kill them all.


The ninja die from becoming to tired to move followed by a tree stampede.


Drayden said:


> Ok......so they get hit with multiple bijuu bombs then?



Run out of charkra before they can do any damage.
You are not getting how much 1 trillion is.


----------



## Light (Oct 25, 2011)

That's like saying Goku can't destroy the planet killing everything because he can do that. And it's not like these trees have mountain level durability so yeah they get bombed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 25, 2011)

Drayden said:


> That's like saying Goku can't destroy the planet killing everything because he can do that. And it's not like these trees have mountain level durability so yeah they get bombed.


The trees do have a certain durability yes so much so they have no choice to use attacks than use charkra.
How many mountain busters(lol) do you think Narutoverse has in them?100,000 or so?


----------



## Light (Oct 25, 2011)

100,000 combining with the AOE will kill those trees


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 25, 2011)

Drayden said:


> 100,000 combining with the AOE will kill those trees



Except that Narutoverse can't do 100,000 mountain busters now can they?


----------



## Light (Oct 25, 2011)

You know what, I'm just gonna wait for the rock tomorrow


----------



## Morning Wood (Oct 25, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Do you comprehend how many people a trillion is? The Naruto ninja's will run out of juice long before they kill them all.



That would be a problem if it weren't for the fact they are trees and with little to no effort they can turn them to ash. They can take shifts switch out attacks. The barriers don't even require that many people. You have read the manga. lol stop wanking the trees.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Run out of charkra before they can do any damage.
> You are not getting how much 1 trillion is.



See above statement.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Oct 25, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Do you comprehend how many people a trillion is? The Naruto ninja's will run out of juice long before they kill them all.



This.  A thousand times.

As I said before, the current war has 80,000 Shinobi.  That comes out to 1 Shinobi for every 12,500,000 Ents.  That's 12.5 _million_.

At 80,000 Shinobi across 5 countries, there probably aren't even 12.5 million PEOPLE in the Naruto-verse.  I doubt 1 shinobi could take out 12.5 million bystanders, much less giant bloodlusted sentient trees.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 25, 2011)

Drayden said:


> You know what, I'm just gonna wait for the rock tomorrow



It wouldn't help if anything it would make things worse.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 25, 2011)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> This.  A thousand times.
> 
> As I said before, the current war has 80,000 Shinobi.  That comes out to 1 Shinobi for every 12,500,000 Ents.  That's 12.5 _million_.
> 
> At 80,000 Shinobi across 5 countries, there probably aren't even 12.5 million PEOPLE in the Naruto-verse. I doubt 1 shinobi could take out 12.5 million bystanders, much less giant bloodlusted sentient trees.



Unbelievable, isn't it?

Even if the next Naruto chapter showed legit extinction level power, this day and thread still lives on in shameless Narutard infamy.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2011)

1,000,000,000,000 against like 200,000?

How is this fair? The sheer number of trees will block out the sun, it's not a fight.


----------



## feebas_factor (Oct 26, 2011)

ONE TRILLION: A VERY, VERY, VERY BIG NUMBER. 

THIS FIGHT: SILLY.

Assuming each Ent occupies... let's say, at least 4 square meters, when packed together.

That is over 4 trillion square meters = over 4 million square kilometers.

*That is larger then the entire Indian subcontinent.*

...just to give a sense of scale in this here "battle"...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 26, 2011)

Itachi Genjutsu the tree to think they are being cut down or on fire. In other words itachi solo's 

also Minato is a confirm army wiper


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Oct 26, 2011)

A few Ents scared the shit out of Saruman and destroyed part of his army. 1 trillion Ents and Entwives will wreck the shit out of Narutoverse.


----------



## David (Oct 26, 2011)

Konan takes out more than half


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 26, 2011)

David said:


> Konan takes out more than half



^^^this 

Pain take out the next half


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 26, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> Itachi Genjutsu the tree to think they are being cut down or on fire. In other words itachi solo's
> 
> also Minato is a confirm army wiper



Tree's are immune to genjustu, they are trees.
This isn't an army


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 26, 2011)

underestimating the power of the Ents and wanking the naruto universe?

what the hell happened


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 26, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> underestimating the power of the Ents and wanking the naruto universe?
> 
> what the hell happened




Are you denying the fact that konan is confirm to have 600 billion tags?


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Oct 26, 2011)

Without prep for Naruto-verse one thing im certain...the only ones remaining on the battlefield would be the bijuu's beside the rest of the ents which murderstomped more than 99,99 % of Naruto-verse.


----------



## Devil Kings (Oct 26, 2011)

Madara drops two meteors on there heads, while Naruto super combo Oodama Rasengan the rest.


----------



## PinkiePool (Oct 26, 2011)

This match is ridiculous. What's even -more- ridiculous is the fact people seem to think that  people believe the Narutoverse has a winning chance here 

I mean, the most I'd give them is that their combined effort take out 500k, a million if you're feeling generous at which point they'll be exhausted and the Ent would casually step on them. The only problem for the Ent here are the Bijuu, but with MASSIVE number advantage even they fall to an Ent Zerg Rush.




Devil Kings said:


> Madara drops two meteors on there heads, while Naruto super combo Oodama Rasengan the rest.



And that still isn't enough. You know why? Because for one we don't know if Madara can even spam those Rocks, and two Naruto's Rasengan rushing to the Ent would last for about, what? 800 of them? Plenty Ent left to trample them.


----------



## lambda (Oct 26, 2011)

That has more chance to wipe out the ninjas than the Ents.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Oct 26, 2011)

In all seriousness, the Narutoverse can never overcome these numbers. However, it would end up as a stalemate because they have many ways to avoid being killed.

Like being underground with a doton, or creating a huge and high wall to keep the trees out. Or protected by a huge barrier of sand controlled by Gaara.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 26, 2011)

yeah since when do high stone walls ever pose a problem to Ents?

the only stuff that ever gave them issues was Numenorian built stone and these are the same guys that built gigantic outposts that could see and hear everything like some super spy sat..all the way into the east of ME

any earth technique they put up in defense Treebeard and his armies in full Joe Pesci mode are gonna tear it apart

you also run the risk of Trees under Ent care becoming those caveman Ents..Hourns was it? those "trees that became too entish"  so you know they also have these as fodders to supplement the trillion or rather will sooner or later


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Oct 26, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> any earth technique they through in defense Treebeard and his armies *in full Joe Pesci mode* is gonna tear it apart





Best line in this thread.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 26, 2011)

I suppose it depends on the size of the narutoverse. Are there other ninja lands beyond the Fire, Water, Wind, Lightning, and Earth lands shown in most of naruto? If not, they will be vastly outnumbered and will lose.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Or they could just try to talk to them and destroy their entire army in the time it takes for them to say "hello".


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 26, 2011)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> Best line in this thread.



The scary part is they really were kinda Pesci like in the novels..they got violently psychotically pissed during the fall of Isengard


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Oct 26, 2011)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> I suppose it depends on the size of the narutoverse. Are there other ninja lands beyond the Fire, Water, Wind, Lightning, and Earth lands shown in most of naruto? If not, they will be vastly outnumbered and will lose.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



We typically only use what the universe has shown (or that matter to the plot) for verse battles.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 26, 2011)

there does seem to be smaller hidden villages around the world and inside the major lands..but these villages seem to be insignificant politically and aren't capable of levying a meaningful army. At least two are wiped out that we know of and the rest seem to either not be important enough to waste time..on or forgotten about by Kishi and his terrible writing. Or vassals of the larger villages

either way hardly relevant Treebeard can dispatch a few hundred thousand Ents to deal with them...hell a hundred thousand Ents could probably demolish Konoha 

Treebeard seems to be older even then Cirdan an elf that might be approaching fifty plus thousand years (and he was for all this time a friggen tactical genius) While i don't think he has his military experience and robably possesses a fraction of that mans brilliance...the wisdom and sheer experience is going to be a major problem as well..


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 26, 2011)

*insert manga/anime* vs a graham's number of ents fighting on an infinite flat plane


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 26, 2011)

Shock Therapy said:


> narutoverse vs a graham's number of ents fighting on an infinite flat plane



Was thinking of that, but they couldn't hope to understand it


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Oct 26, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> either way hardly relevant Treebeard can dispatch a few hundred thousand Ents to deal with them...hell a hundred thousand Ents could probably demolish Konoha



Could probably?  A handful of summoned giant snakes were causing problems on the borders.

You mean a hundred thousand Ents would completely zerg Konoha.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 26, 2011)

Lastest spoilers seems to hint that this is not going to end well for the trees.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 26, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Lastest spoilers seems to hint that this is not going to end well for the trees.



You do know that move would hurt Naruto more than help them right?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Shock Therapy said:


> *insert manga/anime* vs a graham's number of ents fighting on an infinite flat plane



Awesome!


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 26, 2011)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> Could probably?  A handful of summoned giant snakes were causing problems on the borders.
> 
> You mean a hundred thousand Ents would completely zerg Konoha.



Those Ents feat wise crap all over those snakes as well.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 26, 2011)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Awesome!



Popeye would punch the Graham's number Ents into an abacus.


----------



## conorgenov (Oct 26, 2011)

you should allow edos with out regen to make this even possible. mokuton to make the trees immobile plus sage mode plus toad oil plus sage mode enhanced fire equals good strategy. IIRC the kyuubi has unlimited chakra so bijuu bomb spam in the direction away from the ninjas should also help. cho shinra tensei plus 6 billion explosive tags while as many of the most important people pile behind itachi's susanno as possible. dust release, and though the effectiveness is questionable boil release should work wonders. FRS and C4 should take a couple thousand maybe. maybe use mokuton to take a section of the forest with them and escape somewhere else to strategise so they don't get BFR'ed by the 'leaving the forest means BFR' thing. if edo's were allowed madara would work wonders with his meteor while everyone piles behind itachi's susanno. also yomi numa might help as well as jouki boy. that's of course if edo's were used, even then the ents are most likely to win in the end but with a shit ton of their numbers gone.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 26, 2011)

conorgenov said:


> you should allow edos with out regen to make this even possible. mokuton to make the trees immobile plus sage mode plus toad oil plus sage mode enhanced fire equals good strategy. IIRC the kyuubi has unlimited chakra so bijuu bomb spam in the direction away from the ninjas should also help. cho shinra tensei plus 6 billion explosive tags while as many of the most important people pile behind itachi's susanno as possible. dust release, and though the effectiveness is questionable boil release should work wonders. FRS and C4 should take a couple thousand maybe. maybe use mokuton to take a section of the forest with them and escape somewhere else to strategise so they don't get BFR'ed by the 'leaving the forest means BFR' thing. if edo's were allowed madara would work wonders with his meteor while everyone piles behind itachi's susanno. also yomi numa might help as well as jouki boy. that's of course if edo's were used, even then the ents are most likely to win in the end but with a shit ton of their numbers gone.



So boys where did you want your load of wank over there?
Okay.


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Oct 26, 2011)

Actually the Ents outnumber Narutoverse 10,000,000 to 1.
Of course Narutoverse would winz with a BijOou BOombZz !


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 26, 2011)

conorgenov said:


> you should allow edos with out regen to make this even possible. mokuton to make the trees immobile plus sage mode plus toad oil plus sage mode enhanced fire equals good strategy. IIRC the kyuubi has unlimited chakra so bijuu bomb spam in the direction away from the ninjas should also help. cho shinra tensei plus 6 billion explosive tags while as many of the most important people pile behind itachi's susanno as possible. dust release, and though the effectiveness is questionable boil release should work wonders. FRS and C4 should take a couple thousand maybe. maybe use mokuton to take a section of the forest with them and escape somewhere else to strategise so they don't get BFR'ed by the 'leaving the forest means BFR' thing. if edo's were allowed madara would work wonders with his meteor while everyone piles behind itachi's susanno. also yomi numa might help as well as jouki boy. that's of course if edo's were used, even then the ents are most likely to win in the end but with a shit ton of their numbers gone.




have you ever read LOTR? you know how they take Isengard utterly shitting all over the army present there and pretty much tear around Sarumans realm like a catagory 5 hurricane of treeish Joe Pesci style absolute fury?

yeah there couldn't have been more then twenty of them and they made everything in their path their rubble. What in the fuck do you think a thousand..ten thousand is going to do? an army of furious ancient creatures capable of dam busting with the ease you or I kick down a door...the fuck do you think fifty thousand of them is going to do?

Madara throws his rock..Treebeard orders the younger Ents to play a game of volley ball with eyeball bitch until he gets smashed under his own rock.

kabuto gets a branch shoved up his ass and used as a personal battle banner standard by one of the Ents..

stop wanking


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 26, 2011)

Narutoverse would get a treeful, Evil Dead 1 style.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 26, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Narutoverse would get a treeful, Evil Dead 1 style.



Best part in that


----------



## conorgenov (Oct 26, 2011)

I said the ents would win, they're still trees so it would be wank in the other direction if you think the naruto verse won't take any ents out.


----------



## lambda (Oct 26, 2011)

They're not. They're tree-like.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 26, 2011)

conorgenov said:


> you should allow edos with out regen to make this even possible.mokuton to make the trees immobile plus sage mode plus toad oil plus sage mode enhanced fire equals good strategy. *IIRC the kyuubi has unlimited chakra so bijuu bomb spam in the direction away from the ninjas should also help.* cho shinra tensei plus *6 billion explosive tags* while as many of the most important people pile behind itachi's susanno as possible. dust release, and though the effectiveness is questionable boil release should work wonders. FRS and C4 should take a couple thousand maybe.* maybe use mokuton to take a section of the forest with them and escape somewhere else to strategise so they don't get BFR'ed by the 'leaving the forest means BFR' thing.* if edo's were allowed *madara would work wonders with his meteor while everyone piles behind itachi's susanno.* also yomi numa might help as well as jouki boy. that's of course if edo's were used, even then the ents are most likely to win in the end but with a *shit ton of their numbers gone.*


Bolded wank, also Edos are not allowed I said that, but that doesn't mean the character without edo abilities isn't allowed.
Not making a dent in those numbers and they cannot escape fighting the ents because there are to many.


feebas_factor said:


> ONE TRILLION: A VERY, VERY, VERY BIG NUMBER.   THIS FIGHT: SILLY.  Assuming each Ent occupies... let's say, at least 4 square meters, when packed together.  That is over 4 trillion square meters = over 4 million square kilometers.  *That is larger then the entire Indian subcontinent.*  ...just to give a sense of scale in this here "battle"...



Kyuubi does not have infinite chakra nor do any of the other people you seem to forget have a limit and 6 billion explosive tags takes prep. This so called meteor(still not to be seen as true as 561 to my knowledge isn't out yet) would cut Naruto's numbers so severely and do so little to the ents.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Oct 26, 2011)

So how do the Ents deal with Deidara?


----------



## crimsonshade (Oct 26, 2011)

Shock Therapy said:


> *insert manga/anime* vs a graham's number of ents fighting on an infinite flat plane



if you can write out the full number (it must be every digit) i'll tell you how any anime/manga could win


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 26, 2011)

conorgenov said:


> I said the ents would win, they're still trees so it would be wank in the other direction if you think the naruto verse won't take any ents out.



pretty sure ents will die..no one is saying other wise that'd be stupid they'll die by the hundreds by the thousands (I wanna make a lumberjack joke here but fuck if I know the proper terminology for massed groups of cut would)



Colonel Awesome said:


> So how do the Ents deal with Deidara?



..by throwing faces of the hokage monument at him until he falls down?


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 26, 2011)

Amaterasu should work wonders here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 26, 2011)

crimsonshade said:


> if you can write out the full number (it must be every digit) i'll tell you how any anime/manga could win



I would but the internet can't contain it


----------



## Riddler (Oct 26, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> have you ever read LOTR? you know how they take Isengard utterly shitting all over the *army *present there and pretty much tear around Sarumans realm like a catagory 5 hurricane of treeish Joe Pesci style absolute fury?
> 
> yeah *there couldn't have been more then twenty of them* and they made everything in their path their rubble. What in the fuck do you think a thousand..ten thousand is going to do? an army of furious ancient creatures capable of dam busting with the ease you or I kick down a door... the fuck do you think fifty thousand of them is going to do?



There were fifty ents at the entmoot and your're forgetting the Huorns. As for Saruman's forces, it could hardly be called an "army". An "army" is what Saruman sent to the Hornburg. And yet even that was a small army, the size of a single division (10.000 +).


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 26, 2011)

Nikuhasbadtasteshi said:


> Amaterasu should work wonders here.


It's not doing shit to a _trillion_ Ents, this thread is retarded.


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2011)

The narutoverse will run out of chakra way before that. Again thread is retarded


----------



## Zombehs (Oct 26, 2011)

Kyuubi/Jyuubi steps on shit. Still not seeing what ents are going to do to them. All I've read is zerg rush. Which isn't happening, seeing as they can just shake them off..... Chuck rocks at them? It'd be the equivalent of throwing a pebble at an elephant. 

Lets assume they even have to sleep. What are the ents going to do that could possibly kill him off? Nothing. Absolutely freaking nothing. Poke their eyes? They wake up pissed off and roar to send them scattering. Hell they could even alternative between sleeping and guarding one another.

It's like throwing pebbles at elephants or.... T-Rexs. You can have all the pebbles you want and they aren't going to do jack shit save piss them off and make them kill you faster.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 26, 2011)

Wondering if I should change it to an octilllion ents.


----------



## feebas_factor (Oct 26, 2011)

I was curious what happens if the Ents catch fire, but I'm assuming they would just scatter whenever that occurs so as to avoid the whole continent of them going up in flames.



Zombehs said:


> Kyuubi/Jyuubi steps on shit. Still not seeing what ents are going to do to them. All I've read is zerg rush. Which isn't happening, seeing as they can just shake them off..... Chuck rocks at them? It'd be the equivalent of throwing a pebble at an elephant.
> 
> Lets assume they even have to sleep. What are the ents going to do that could possibly kill him off? Nothing. Absolutely freaking nothing. Poke their eyes? They wake up pissed off and roar to send them scattering. Hell they could even alternative between sleeping and guarding one another.
> 
> It's like throwing pebbles at elephants or.... T-Rexs. You can have all the pebbles you want and they aren't going to do jack shit save piss them off and make them kill you faster.



So basically the Ents die by the thousands, every low-level Ninja is stampeded, every high-level Ninja eventually dies of exhaustion or flies/warps out of the arena for an auto-loss because fuck that shit. And all that's left is a few very unhappy tailed-beasts getting constantly swarmed by trees whenever they stop massacring them. Also: chunks of Hidan.

...are we sure tailed beasts can't just die of exhaustion too? Because the ground is pretty much literally all Ents and this point.


----------



## Zombehs (Oct 26, 2011)

Not sure. There's never been really a drawn out fight for the tailed beasts. They can probably dissapate if they ever use too much chakra seeing as they're made out of it, but I doubt they would ever exhaust themselves to that point. 

Not sure if they can tire themselves to death...

They can just step on the ents though. If we're going with all 9 tailed beasts, they can just alternate rest cycles. 4 sleep while 5 stomp around and keep the ents away, and then the 4 take over.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 26, 2011)

Animal realm with Cerberus out solos? :ho


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 26, 2011)

DarkTorrent said:


> Animal realm with Cerberus out solos? :ho


Pain gets erased before Nagato knows what happened.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 26, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Wondering if I should change it to an octilllion ents.



Tireless tailed beasts are eternal mang.

They'll see the heat death of the universe at this rate.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 26, 2011)

Riddler said:


> There were fifty ents at the entmoot and your're forgetting the Huorns. As for Saruman's forces, it could hardly be called an "army". An "army" is what Saruman sent to the Hornburg. And yet even that was a small army, the size of a single division (10.000 +).



huh fifty? I thought they were severely dwindled? The Horuns participated in other battles didn't they? I don't recall them being at Isengard I recall them moving across either Rohan or some other location.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Wondering if I should change it to an octilllion ents.





Charcan said:


> Tireless tailed beasts are eternal mang.
> 
> They'll see the heat death of the universe at this rate.



Freebas and zombehs the new champions and Naruto and other such subpar fictions


----------



## Zombehs (Oct 26, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Freebas and zombehs the new champions and Naruto and other such subpar fictions



Thank you, thank you. It is truly an honor.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Oct 26, 2011)

Too lazy to read the thread.

IWD - the fuck you on about?


----------



## feebas_factor (Oct 26, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Freebas and zombehs the new champions and Naruto and other such subpar fictions



I actually suggested the tailed beats would die of exhaustion here but ok. Sure.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Madara throws his rock..Treebeard orders the younger Ents to play a game of volley ball with eyeball bitch until he gets smashed under his own rock.
> 
> stop wanking



This is either intentionally ironic or laughably hypocritical.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 27, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Too lazy to read the thread.
> 
> IWD - the fuck you on about?



oh I was mentioning that an Ent army of about a quarter of a million could turn Konoha into ruins and some one brought up Edo's and Uchohas



feebas_factor said:


> This is either intentionally ironic or laughably hypocritical.



The Uchihas are a bunch of horribly written Stu's minus one and Madara is the biggest stu of the lot of him..do you honestly expect me to waste energy on defending such a huge pile of shit specifically when mods have outright banned Edo use in threads? bringing him up was trolling I merely decided to give the courtesy it deserved.


----------



## crimsonshade (Oct 27, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I would but the internet can't contain it


this a shame, guess we'll never find out what my strategy would be 



DarkTorrent said:


> Animal realm with Cerberus out solos? :ho


that's one of the most constructive solutions i've seen here.

i'm also pretty sure gedo mazo could survive out there.  nobody would ever think to attack him in that crowd


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Oct 27, 2011)

People thinking Naruto-verse could even put a dent into an army of 1 *trillion* Ents is delusional.

Taking out 1% of *1 trillion* would mean they would be able to kill *1 billion* Ents.

 Even if you put *1 billion* normal humans against ~100,000 shinobi from the Narutoverse, how well do you think they would fare?  Now replace normal humans with giant sentient trees in Joe Pesci mode.  Then up that number from *1 billion* to *1,000 billion*.

Edo Tensei wouldn't even matter because the sheer number of Ents constantly hurting them would simply be too much; they'd have plenty in numbers to go on rotation until Kabuto died.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Oct 27, 2011)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> Edo Tensei wouldn't even matter because the sheer number of Ents constantly hurting them would simply be too much; they'd have plenty in numbers to go on rotation until Kabuto died.



Edo Deidara can use his C0 as many times he please. 
Edo Pain and Itachi showed better feats aswel.

With edo's Naruto-verse should take down millions of Ents.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Oct 27, 2011)

Raid3r2010 said:


> Edo Deidara can use his C0 as many times he please.
> Edo Pain and Itachi showed better feats aswel.
> 
> With edo's Naruto-verse should take down millions of Ents.



That's all assuming they can use jutsus while regenerating.  All the Ents would have to do is pull them apart or stomp on them constantly as they regenerate.

And they only regenerate their durability, as Clamkage confirmed Onoki's statement about him getting weaker as he used his stronger jutsu.

Millions of Ents still nothing.  100 million is still only 0.1% of 1 trillion.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2011)

2nd Mizukage throws up his clam put his battlefield wide mirage up and we call it a day , stale mate


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Oct 27, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> 2nd Mizukage throws up his clam put his battlefield wide mirage up and we call it a day , stale mate



The other million Ents just zerg the landscape and accidentally stomp and kill him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 27, 2011)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> The other million Ents just zerg the landscape and accidentally stomp and kill him.



Even the mirage can't hide 
Not to mention the ents are smarter than fodder ninja.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2011)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> The other million Ents just zerg the landscape and accidentally stomp and kill him.



not if he hide on top of an ent


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 27, 2011)

worst thread I have made and it got far more attention than it deserved...


----------



## Hale (Oct 27, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> pretty sure ents will die..no one is saying other wise that'd be stupid they'll die by the hundreds by the thousands (I wanna make a lumberjack joke here but fuck if I know the proper terminology for massed groups of cut would)
> 
> 
> 
> ..by throwing faces of the hokage monument at him until he falls down?



?Really so they throw 5 rocks does he just hover in one place and allow this to happen? I mean really they're not gonna win over night but if they're fighting a war which is what 1 trillion ents would be, Im sure they take shifts and i'm sure that 5 or 6 years down the or  eventually they exterminate them if they're just the walking tree i remember been a while since the books


----------



## Nihonjin (Oct 27, 2011)

They have the power and abilities to take down Ents, but _*1 trillion*_, really? 
They'd all be dead due to Chakra exhaustion long before they kill even a 1% of that..


----------



## pikachuwei (Oct 27, 2011)

Why don't we change this thread to

"How many Ents can Narutoverse take out/How long can they survive?"

more plausible.

Let's all think up Camping tactics for Narutoverse now.

My plan is to have everyone walled in and get Itachi/Sasuke to spam a big fat ring of Amaterasu right around the boundary and all ninjas able to use Katon to support the ring of fire. Make it wide enough that an Ent will burn up before they ever hope to reach the wall. 

Amaterasu burns for 7 days and nights before going out so Itachi and Sasuke have plenty of time to recharge, while the thousands of shinobi warriors take shifts maintaing the firewall. Meanwhile the rest of the army just lob whatever jutsu they have at the ents from the safety of the defenses. 

I'd say this defense could last a few months at least, and depending on the rate of teh Ents' charge Narutoverse could easily get through a few million Ents.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Oct 27, 2011)

But with that ring of fire, wouldn't the Narutoverse have also put themselves under siege?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 27, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> But with that ring of fire, wouldn't the Narutoverse have also put themselves under siege?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nikuhasbadtasteshi said:


> Amaterasu should work wonders here.


 So you have a giant superpowered tree walking towards burning witha flame you can't put out. Real smart. Seeing as the ents will outnumber them by a huge amount, it won't matter if a few die. They can just walk around konhah and burn it to the ground with no effort.



Zombehs said:


> Kyuubi/Jyuubi steps on shit. Still not seeing what ents are going to do to them. All I've read is zerg rush. Which isn't happening, seeing as they can just shake them off..... Chuck rocks at them? It'd be the equivalent of throwing a pebble at an elephant.
> 
> Lets assume they even have to sleep. What are the ents going to do that could possibly kill him off? Nothing. Absolutely freaking nothing. Poke their eyes? They wake up pissed off and roar to send them scattering. Hell they could even alternative between sleeping and guarding one another.
> 
> It's like throwing pebbles at elephants or.... T-Rexs. You can have all the pebbles you want and they aren't going to do jack shit save piss them off and make them kill you faster.


 imagine an elephant getting covered by a *trillion* pebbles (in other words, a mountain.) That is what you are dealing with here.


Colonel Awesome said:


> But with that ring of fire, wouldn't the Narutoverse have also put themselves under siege?


So they run out of food, and die. Ents don't need food, so they can wait for as long as they like. They are also nearly immortal, so they could even just sit and wait for the ninjas to die of old age.
BTW, 1 Ent vs Ryuk from death note. Who wins?:ho


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 27, 2011)

Let's think rationally and calmly.
After all this is a very serious thread and the OP clearly balanced the respective powers of both parties to come up with this wonderful topic.

Well, I think Kabuto Edo Tensei everyone and Narutoverse wins.


----------



## Zombehs (Oct 27, 2011)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> imagine an elephant getting covered by a *trillion* pebbles (in other words, a mountain.) That is what you are dealing with here.



No what your dealing with here is trying to cover a rampaging pissed off as hell elephant with 1 trillion pebbles. Oh and there's multiple elephants.

That can blast away any nearby pebbles with a roar, and scatter them like lemmings with a blast.

I'm not saying they'll slaughter the trillion ents with ease, but I'm just not seeing what the ents can actually do to put them down, save exhaustion, which the Tailed Beasts haven't been shown being tired before. They've also never fought any extended battles though.


----------



## kokodeshide (Oct 27, 2011)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> People thinking Naruto-verse could even put a dent into an army of 1 *trillion* Ents is delusional.
> 
> Taking out 1% of *1 trillion* would mean they would be able to kill *1 billion* Ents.
> 
> ...



I don't mean to nitpick but 1% of a trillion is 10 billion not 1 billion.


There are many ways for the NV to win. They can just make a massive earth wall the Ents couldn't pass and spam jutsus from the walls. A shit load of clay and ink birds allows them to fuck shit from the sky(If you dont count that as leaving the forest).
Release the bijuu or put them into specific people. Deidaras starts prepping tons of #18s. Since op didn't state that this is current narutoverse I think they can win. 
Massive earth wall coated in rubber and sand basically means the Ent can't touch them. Add some nice swamps of the underworld and super deep lakes around the wall and the Ents will be stopped or at least delayed long enough for other ninja to fuck shit up.

Thinking about it, Konan takes out more than half the Ents  . Menacing balls, bombs, summons and more tags take out the rest after months.

So basically, the power houses hold the line while Konan preps her tags with the help of all the genin and chunin and jonin. Then Konan just kills everything. Fuck, put all 9 bijuu in Konan then she wins by herself.


----------

